# Haplochromis burtoni and Astatotilapia burtoni???



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello folks,

is Haplochromis burtoni and Astatotilapia burtoni the same fish?

i saw 2 profiles on this site
Astatotilapia burtoni is rated as aggressive
Haplochromis burtoni is rated a midly aggressive

the also looked very different on the 2 profiles here. :-?

please advice thanks.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

johnchor said:


> is Haplochromis burtoni and Astatotilapia burtoni the same fish?


It's the same fish. It resides in the rivers around Lake Tanganyika so it somehow is listed in the tang section as well as the misc cichlids.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1935
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1441



johnchor said:


> i saw 2 profiles on this site
> Astatotilapia burtoni is rated as aggressive
> Haplochromis burtoni is rated a midly aggressive


The pictures under Hap burtoni are mine. The male on male burtoni aggression was extreme. But my burtoni didn't bother other species in the tank



johnchor said:


> i saw 2 profiles on this site
> the also looked very different on the 2 profiles here.


I don't understand this question. One profile has pictures and the other has none.

Kevin


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello sir

good to hear from u again :thumb:

yes i was looking at Astatotilapia burtoni from my supplier list and this looks like a rather rare and beautiful hap.
i was looking to to mix a single male with malawis and victorian haps.
do you think they are too aggressive for a all male mixed tank?
will he color up as a single male?

i notice it has beautiful head (some black stripes) with some red dots behind the gills. looks cool 
actaully it looks like a victorian hap!

thanks


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Here is a link to an interesting article I found when I was doing some research on this species http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/01/070124143907.htm


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks Vann59. That is a good article,
Kevin


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello folks

looks like Astatotilapia burtoni is quite aggressive and do not color up when keeping as single male?

please advice thanks


----------

